# US passport renewal



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

I arrived in the Philippines 12/1/2015 returning from a trip to the USA. I have the standard 30 days till I must get am extension. Since my USA passport will expire early in 2016, I applied for a renewal of my passport 12/10/2015 at the US embassy outreach. I was wondering if they still issue a new passport and return your old with holes in it? They did ask me if I had photocopy of my old passport, which I did have and they took. This made me start to wonder since I need the old one that shows my entry date to the Philippines.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

When I renewed mine at The U.S. Embassy Manila they punched holes in my expired passport and stapled it to the new one. They also asked if I had a copy of my old passport while they processed my new one.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

One would "assume" they still return the old passport as it makes logical sense. However, with something this important you want to be sure. I would recommend you contact the embassy in Manila to know for sure what they will do.

You can email the embassy at U.S. Department of State Or for faster results give them a call. 
The Embassy’s main trunk line 301-2000 is experiencing technical issues and prone to congestion. If your call can’t get through please use these numbers: 301-2166 or 301-2177



Jet Lag


----------



## vpnitro (Jul 3, 2015)

They send back the old one with the new passport. I just renewed mine a few months ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

How long did it take to get your passport?


----------



## vpnitro (Jul 3, 2015)

Around 3 weeks. 1 week for them to send you an e-mail to pay after sending in your documents. 2 weeks to get everything back to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Phil expat,

I renewed mine at the same Outreach on 12/10/15. They told me that YES my old passport would be returned to me along with my new one in about 3 weeks. On all of my previous renewals, the old passport has always been returned.

We also need to carry both the old and new passport when traveling due to the visa stamp being located in the old one. Once a new visa is entered into the new passport, you can put the old one away to gather dust.

JM101


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

JM101 said:


> Phil expat,
> 
> I renewed mine at the same Outreach on 12/10/15. They told me that YES my old passport would be returned to me along with my new one in about 3 weeks. On all of my previous renewals, the old passport has always been returned.
> 
> ...


You are right but you need the old passport also to show how long in the Philippines when leaving.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I've always received back my old passport complete with holes for renewal of both tourist and official (red) passports.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nickleback99 said:


> I've always received back my old passport complete with holes for renewal of both tourist and official (red) passports.


Same here and makes sense for them to do that.


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Has anyone applied for passport renewal at the December outreach and received their passport back?


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> One would "assume" they still return the old passport as it makes logical sense. However, with something this important you want to be sure. I would recommend you contact the embassy in Manila to know for sure what they will do.
> 
> You can email the embassy at U.S. Department of State Or for faster results give them a call.
> The Embassy’s main trunk line 301-2000 is experiencing technical issues and prone to congestion. If your call can’t get through please use these numbers: 301-2166 or 301-2177
> ...



I tried calling the numbers for the US embassy in your post for "US passport renewal" (301-2166 or 301-2177). Neither one worked is there any other number or area code I have to add if calling from a cell phone in Angeles?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Phil_expat said:


> I tried calling the numbers for the US embassy in your post for "US passport renewal" (301-2166 or 301-2177). Neither one worked is there any other number or area code I have to add if calling from a cell phone in Angeles?


Just sent you the following PM:

*Morning,

The numbers should be good and working. If you are outside of Manila, you need to add 02 or 2 in front of the number.
If Still no good, I would email them and find out why.*


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

Phil_expat said:


> Has anyone applied for passport renewal at the December outreach and received their passport back?


Yes, I got mine back last week (06 Jan 2015). Arrived at VFW in AC and I picked it up there...good for another 10 years. 

That is the passport is good for 10 years...not so sure about me. (LOL)

JM101


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Passport payment*



JM101 said:


> Yes, I got mine back last week (06 Jan 2015). Arrived at VFW in AC and I picked it up there...good for another 10 years.
> 
> That is the passport is good for 10 years...not so sure about me. (LOL)
> 
> JM101


JM101 did you use a bank draft to pay $110 and did you need to print your full name and birthdate on the bank draft? That's my only question, I've figured out everything else, I did send a message to the US Embassy Philippines Facebook page but so far no answer.

The only difference I see is that the Bank Draft (BPI, BDO, SBC) needs to read to "U.S. Embassy Philippines" and I don't see a requirement to add your full name and birthdate on the bank draft but the online form in DS-82 seems to imply you need to do this for checks and money orders. Here's the link if anyone is curious or in the same situation.

Renew the 10-Year validity Adult Passport | Manila, Philippines - Embassy of the United States


----------



## JM101 (Jan 6, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> JM101 did you use a bank draft to pay $110 and did you need to print your full name and birthdate on the bank draft? That's my only question, I've figured out everything else, I did send a message to the US Embassy Philippines Facebook page but so far no answer.
> 
> The only difference I see is that the Bank Draft (BPI, BDO, SBC) needs to read to "U.S. Embassy Philippines" and I don't see a requirement to add your full name and birthdate on the bank draft but the online form in DS-82 seems to imply you need to do this for checks and money orders. Here's the link if anyone is curious or in the same situation.
> 
> Renew the 10-Year validity Adult Passport | Manila, Philippines - Embassy of the United States


No, I just paid in cash at the Outreach when I turned in my application.

Everything was very convenient there as they have a very good and complete set-up including using Air-21 for document return.

JM101


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

JM101 said:


> No, I just paid in cash at the Outreach when I turned in my application.
> 
> Everything was very convenient there as they have a very good and complete set-up including using Air-21 for document return.
> 
> JM101


Yea, that would be the easiest as long as there is an outreach down by his house. I still like going to the embassy in Manila but that's a personal preference as I like just getting out of town for a day or two.


----------

